# CWL - Consolidated Financial Holdings



## Lucky_Country (25 September 2008)

Well have been checking out this company lately and have been impressed by what Ive read with results and investor confidence.
Ken Talbot has been a continued backer of this company and he has a great track record in his investment decisions.
High grade results with possibility for a world clas resource share price may comeback somewhat but Ive been wrong before.


----------



## refined silver (25 September 2008)

*Re: GMX - Goldminex Resources Limited*

If you start a new thread on a company, its a lot more helpful if you give some basic research, so people can decide whether to look further. 

Eg - no of shares on issue, price, market cap, size of resources, whether a producer/developer/explorer and relevant info on production or CAPEX if known, no of projects, location, grades, cash on hand, debt, hedging, management background etc.


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 September 2008)

*Re: GMX - Goldminex Resources Limited*



refined silver said:


> If you start a new thread on a company, its a lot more helpful if you give some basic research, so people can decide whether to look further.
> 
> Eg - no of shares on issue, price, market cap, size of resources, whether a producer/developer/explorer and relevant info on production or CAPEX if known, no of projects, location, grades, cash on hand, debt, hedging, management background etc.




I think everyone should base there investment decisions on what research they have done not what a fellow poster on ASF has posted afterall the facts posted may not be true.
Obviously the company website is always a good place to read about the company and their projects, management, shares, balance sheet and investors etc.
I then spend some time monitoring the trading of the company with basic charts and trading volume etc.
The media is always a good research tool as well if there seems to be alot of postive news regarding the commodity the company you are researching has prospects on it may or may not give an insight to supply demand cycle on that commodity.
Hope that has helped you where to start your research RF


----------



## refined silver (26 September 2008)

*Re: GMX - Goldminex Resources Limited*



Lucky_Country said:


> Hope that has helped you where to start your research RF




There are well over 1,000 ASX stocks. Why would I want to research this? Especially on comments like "good grades" "investor confidence" etc. Show some figures!

No-one with half a brain would buy staright from a stock chat post, but if there was enough concrete info, they might decide its worth some further research as I said in the beginning.

If you think its good as you claimed to, and you want to post about it,  back it up with some relevant facts to support your reasoning. Especially if you are starting a new thread.


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 September 2008)

*Re: GMX - Goldminex Resources Limited*



refined silver said:


> There are well over 1,000 ASX stocks. Why would I want to research this? Especially on comments like "good grades" "investor confidence" etc. Show some figures!
> 
> No-one with half a brain would buy staright from a stock chat post, but if there was enough concrete info, they might decide its worth some further research as I said in the beginning.
> 
> If you think its good as you claimed to, and you want to post about it,  back it up with some relevant facts to support your reasoning. Especially if you are starting a new thread.



Refined you seem somewhat angry towards me why is that all I did was post a brief overview of a company I am considering investing in and thought I would bring the company to others attention so hopefully they may profit if they like what they research.
Then in return all I get is a barage of what you want me to do for you.
I am not forcing you to purchase this company I am not spruiking the company just bringing it to others attention that may not of even heard of the company.


----------



## refined silver (26 September 2008)

*Re: GMX - Goldminex Resources*

Sorry mate, not angry at all. 

Just trying to say what would be more helpful and useful information at the start of a thread. Its not a barrage, just advice.


----------



## Bushman (26 September 2008)

*Re: GMX - Goldminex Resources*



Lucky_Country said:


> Ken Talbot has been a continued backer of this company and he has a great track record in his investment decisions.




Word of caution on Ken Talbot - sure he has had some success (MCC) but he has bombed to. See QOL and Jupiter Mines.


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 September 2008)

*Re: GMX - Goldminex Resources*

Thats OK have a browse through the GMX website and see what you think you may or maynot be of the same opinion as me with regards to the company.

I havent fully completed my research having only recently stumbled across the company and its projects.

67 million shares on issue.

Talbot Group Holdings the majot shareholder.

PNG Projects so maybe political risk ?

NI sampling up to 32.5 % @ Veri Veri Creek
AU samples up to 24 g/t  @ Gossan Hill
AU sample 38.5 g/t and 7m @ 2$ CU  @ Foasi System.
All early days and alot of work ahead but looks promising.


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 September 2008)

*Re: GMX - Goldminex Resources*



Bushman said:


> Word of caution on Ken Talbot - sure he has had some success (MCC) but he has bombed to. See QOL and Jupiter Mines.




Im not  a Ken Talbot follower and pick each project on its own merits but thanks for the word of warning.
He does have some great interests tho KAR and SDL are two I like along with what Ive read on GMX.


----------



## LarissaHall (6 October 2009)

*Re: GMX - Goldminex Resources*

Has anyone continued to follow this stock? With the recent change in management, the stock price has fallen - if anyone knows any further information about GMX, please post it! Much appreciated.


----------



## springhill (22 August 2012)

*Re: GMX - Goldminex Resources*

MC - $7m
SP - 6.5c
Shares - 113m
Options - NQ
Cash - $5.4m

GMX looks ok for capital structure reasons, but their projects don't excite me greatly. Looks as though Kiki may be the area of exploration worth targeting.

Goldminex is focused on the discovery of greater than 2Moz gold or gold equivalent deposits in Papua New Guinea, and has extensive prospective tenement holdings consisting of Exploration Licences and Exploration Licence Applications covering approximately 10,700 km ². During 2011, Goldminex formed a strategic alliance with a major, Vale S.A, in order to assist with achieving its goals. This alliance, via a Farm-in Agreement, allows Vale to earn a 51% interest through funding eligible exploration expenditure of US$ 20 million across a number of the Exploration Licences within the Owen Stanley region.

*JUNE QUARTER ACTIVITIES*
GMX/Vale JV (Vale earning 51% by spending US$20m over 4 years)
● Further encouraging drill results from Liamu Project
o 6 deep diamond drill holes for 3,292 metres (1,054m in the quarter)
o MABDH002 returned 151m @ 0.12% Cu from 153m including 24m @ 0.21% Cu
o MABDH002 findings support theory of being adjacent to a buried porphyry copper system
o Drill core spectral logging enables greater understanding of Liamu alteration system

● Kiki area 39 pit and sample program review highlights include
o Outcrop rock chips up to 29g/t Au and 3.5% Cu
o Panned concentrates with up to 32ppm Au and 436ppm Cu
o Minus 80 mesh stream sediment samples of up to 670ppm Cu and 3.7ppm Au

● ZTEM (inversion processing) survey results indicate vertical continuation of conductivity anomalies at Liamu and Jog analogous to deep porphyry intrusive sources

● Wavera gold-copper target exploration commenced following successful landowner access negotiations

● Regional geochemical dataset by ioGlobal revealed several additional gold and copper mineralised targets

Nickel exploration (GMX 100%)
● Activities at Keveri Nickel Project area continue to highlight the potential of the prospect to host structurally-controlled sulphide nickel mineralisation.

● Field programs at Veri Veri Project revealed two new shear zones up to 2m width hosting nickel sulphide mineralisation

Gold & Copper exploration (GMX 100%)
● Exploration commenced at the E’Au River Gold-Copper Project


----------



## System (26 May 2015)

On May 26th, 2015, Goldminex Resources Limited (GMX) changed its name and ASX code to Enzumo Limited (ENZ).


----------



## System (22 December 2017)

On December 22nd, 2017, Enzumo Limited (ENZ) changed its name and ASX code to Chant West Holdings Limited (CWL).


----------



## System (6 July 2020)

On July 6th, 2020, Chant West Holdings Limited changed its name to Consolidated Financial Holdings Limited.


----------

